# Learning percussive acoustic guitar



## soliloquy (Oct 26, 2014)

lets create a thread for people trying to learn different techniques and sounds that are using the guitar as a percussive and string instrument together. different stuff that helped you get there, or what hurdles you're coming across

i found this video helpful


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 26, 2014)

This is cool. I've wanted to learn stuff like this for a while. What I've been specifically wanting to see for a couple of years now is a tab for Bone Chaos in the Castle from Kaki King. I'm too lazy to make my own though. 

I found some videos a year ago on how to play like Gabriella, so I'll see if I can post those up here as well.


----------



## Skyblue (Oct 26, 2014)

I found some great video of Jon Gomm explaining different percussive acoustic playing aspects. 

 

 

Really makes me wish I had an acoustic guitar and some time to work on those things...


----------



## soliloquy (Oct 27, 2014)

/\ i was like that for the longest time. 'no time' or 'too busy' or 'no money'. then last week i was like '.... it! i have the week off, lets try out shit loads of guitars and buy one and start learning!'

due to jon gomm, i was looking for a guitar with a matte finish so i can use the top as a scratch board. sadly most of the matte guitars (surprisingly rare) never really spoke to me...

oh well, at least i can now use the guitar for other stuff

just start somewhere. even if its one minute a day, just start.


----------



## celticelk (Oct 27, 2014)

Didn't Kaki King do a lesson series for Jamplay a while back? That might be worth looking into.


----------



## metallic1 (Dec 13, 2014)

you'l probably like this, iv been listening to
these two off and on for quite a while now,
awesome stuff
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENBX_v1Po1Y


----------



## octatoan (Dec 14, 2014)

Skyblue said:


> I found some great video of Jon Gomm explaining different percussive acoustic playing aspects.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Level ninja you say?


----------



## DeKay (Dec 16, 2014)

I learned all the percussive stuff in about 2 months... it sounds crazy but playing drums for over 6 years helps a shitton. Here are two videos of me doing that stuff:





Try out slow rhytms and make them consistent, it's like learning to shred, lots of muscle memory! Also think like a bass, guitar and drum player at the same time and seperate your writing in those parts if you want to write a full out acoustic percussive song


----------



## octatoan (Dec 18, 2014)

Beautiful.


----------



## DeKay (Dec 18, 2014)

Awesoham said:


> Beautiful.



Thank you man


----------



## octatoan (Dec 19, 2014)

I'll just put this here.

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=_Qd6hYjR3j8


----------



## DeKay (Dec 24, 2014)

Some more percussive acoustic guitar from me  I improved ALOT!


----------



## octatoan (Dec 25, 2014)

Postponing the inevitable mindblow, need to study


----------



## celticelk (Apr 22, 2015)

Bumping because I just saw that a new TrueFire course on this topic is slated for release in July: http://truefire.com/pre-orders/


----------



## celticelk (Jul 10, 2015)

Scheduled for release 7/22


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Slowly, very slowly starting to get my head into this.
Still, the level of volume of my "percussion" is to low compared to the strings volume.
How do you solve this?


----------



## meteor685 (Jul 26, 2015)

...


----------



## meteor685 (Jul 26, 2015)

cool thread..


----------

